# Anyone Ever Use Echo Power Broom On Snow?



## LI NY PLOWER (Mar 21, 2005)

hi everyone, this is my first post!!! what a great site, i cant believe there is a site like this...anyway, i have a business down here on long island (22 accounts) some require snow blowing of sidewalks which i break out my awesome toro ccr3650s......but im looking for something for the 1 or 2inch snowfalls? ive used my echo blower and its OK....a friend said i should try the echo power brooms, ive done a little research gotten pricesand im ready to buy, but im looking for some advice from the experts!!! any you guys ever use this? do they work on wet snow? thanks very much guys!!! Kevin


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I use an Echo 750 backpack blower on the lighter snowfalls.

The only problem I see with using a power broom would be it doesn't get the snow far enough away from the edge of the sidewalk.

It would probably work the first or maybe even second time you use it, but after that, the snow would be too deep along the edges that you'd be giving up space since the broom wouldn't "throw" the snow away from the sidewalk.

I use a power broom to sweep sand off of the edge of lawns where the sand from sanding trucks piles up over the winter. 

When I do this, the sand mainly flies straight out, rather than up and over, therefore leading me to believe that if you tried it on snow, and the snow had and depth whatsoever along the edge, it would just hit that edge and stay on your sidewalk.


----------



## ACA Landscaping (Jan 10, 2005)

*powerbroom reply*

hello kevin i was like you and had my doubts about if powerbroom would really work or not and let me tell you that they are awesome! they've saved me so much time on my walks that i was able to downsize my sidewalk crew.they'll run circles around a snowblower. i have several major office complexes but on one in particular there is about a total of 300 yards of sidewalk and used to be very time consuming to say the least but as long as its under or around 3 inches it flies right thru it. as fast as you can walk it will scoop it up and throw it three or four feet even if theres and existing pile on the side or not. but i do live down here in cincinnati so new york piles prob do get a little bigger but i've never had a prob here, i'd say as long as piles were only two feet or so you'd be fine . And also being as it "brooming" it off walk the sidewalks are very clean after your done and looks great. i personally use the husquarna models but i use only echo for weedeaters and trimmers so i would assume there model would be just as good or better. definitely was one of the best investments i've ever made and they also work great in the summer when landscaping or cleaning up driveways or whatever you'd use a broom and your back for. i don't know if you have an existing echo split shaft unit and your just going to need to buy broom attachment or if you need the whole thing but i bought mine on ebay actually and you can find them on there usually but that why i went with the huskquarna model instead of the echo or stihl because i found them on there and was brand new in the boxes and bought them for 345 with shipping for each of them with is under or around half price for these. good luck if you decide to purchase and let me know what you think of them and hopefully you'll have the same results up there .take care


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I use an Echo 750 backpack blower on the lighter snowfalls.
> 
> The only problem I see with using a power broom would be it doesn't get the snow far enough away from the edge of the sidewalk.
> 
> ...


I've used my echo 750 for my drive way and it worked pretty well as long as the ground is not wet underneath. You will be SOL if it gets windy and you are using the blower


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I just bought a ECHO split shaft solely for the used of the power broom. I saw a guy doing a 1" deep snow fall on a residential side walk in about 45 second. So I bought one. This thing is sweet. I used it to clean the mud off my driveway. Works just as good as my 6' wide power bloom mounted to my tractor.


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

You People are all crazy. These things arn't wide enough to do a sidewalk, you'd need to make 3 passes, what a waste of time. go w/something w/46" swath.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Toby said:


> You People are all crazy. These things arn't wide enough to do a sidewalk, you'd need to make 3 passes, what a waste of time. go w/something w/46" swath.


If there was something with a 46" swath, handheld, it'd be in the back of my truck.

I'm not about to haul around a trailer, with a sweeper on it.


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

never used one, but i heard they work good for light snows


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

Power Brooms are total garbage for sidewalks...Not Wide Enough.. In tight spots a shovel or single stage blower is faster.. Power Brooms are Not for Snow.....Too Narrow & Too Heavy to be a replacement shovel.

1 Pass on Sidewalks w/these Bad Boys.


----------



## IMoLwnz.com (Dec 10, 2004)

I have a shindiawa split shaft with the power broom. 
This thing is SUPER!!!!!!!!!!! up to 3 inch snow and you can RUN with it and clear side walks, yes it takes more that one pass but RUNNING with is and you can through it in the truck real easy its worth the extra passes it saves so much time on the small snows, I love it so much Its such a pain to load and unload the snow blower when the snow gets to much for the broom.

Its the best thing for the 1-2 inch snows 3 is OK but getting to be alittle much for the broom. "dry" or wet snow either is OK just ONLY about 2inches.

Here are some Pics not the best for depth of snow but its all I have.

ONE pass with the broom after a 1.5 snow fall with existing snow on the ground









Great for Bricks or pavers or ANY uneven walks!!









It wipes it CLEAN!!!









Here is a shot of a PreSalted driveway and then going back to clean up some areas with the broom after a 1.5 inch snowfall, again Works GREAT for us!!!


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

You guys have Way to Much Time on Your Hands.


----------



## Hammond Welding (Mar 18, 2005)

LI NY PLOWER said:


> hi everyone, this is my first post!!! what a great site, i cant believe there is a site like this...anyway, i have a business down here on long island (22 accounts) some require snow blowing of sidewalks which i break out my awesome toro ccr3650s......but im looking for something for the 1 or 2inch snowfalls? ive used my echo blower and its OK....a friend said i should try the echo power brooms, ive done a little research gotten pricesand im ready to buy, but im looking for some advice from the experts!!! any you guys ever use this? do they work on wet snow? thanks very much guys!!! Kevin


if you own a zero turn walk behind mower then buy one of my snow blades that i build they are similar to radco but not junk and will handle it all this past winter we had great success with them currently i have a fixed vee model to offer they are 42" wide and made out of 1/4" plate steel they balance perfectly to manuver around and dont require tractor weights to keep them down . im also developing an adjustable vee that is soon to come .


----------



## mowerman42 (Dec 29, 2005)

*echo power broom*

i've never used the Echo power broom but i have used the RYOBI ST720r snow thrower attachment for the RYOBI 705r-725r and 775r/790r gas trimmer compleate view at www.TrimmerPlus.com it only has a 12" widith but its idea for the older age groups ive used mine for 5 years now and it handles both wet and dry snow i have a 3car driveway plus cornor lot in city and do mine in less then 30 mins. iv'e handled up to 5" with it and when winters over take it off and use your trimmer


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Toby said:


> You guys have Way to Much Time on Your Hands.


Toby, probably by the time you blow your left nut gettin a snowblower out of the back of a truck and then get the **** box to start . The power broom operator would be back in the truck.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*power brooms for snow.*

I posted this question on another web site and all responses were negative. My question to all of you that find the PB's to work well is, do you use the paddle heads or the bristlebroom & do you find them hard to start in the cold? Thankx in advance, Scott.


----------

